# Does anyone have a Burstner nexxo T580G



## KingJohn (Nov 16, 2011)

HI DOES ANYONE OWN A BURSTNER NEXXO T580G MOTORHOME, WE ARE HOPEFULLY PURCHASING A NEW ONE IN APRIL, BUT UNFORTUNATELY CANNOT FIND ANY PHOTO OF A 2011 MODEL INSIDE IF YOU OWN ONE IS THERE ANYTHING WE SHOULD WATCH OUT FOR DOES THE MOTORHOME COME WITH A ELECTRIC HOOK UP AND WATER HOSE FROM NEW(LIKE YOU GET WITH BRITISH ONES) ANY HELPFUL TIPS WOULD BE APPRECIATED. MANY THANKS IN ANTICIPATION OF YOUR REPLIES


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a 2011 one here:-
Not sure about the 'G'.

Becks

Electric and water are generally universal :wink:

PS. Capitals normally mean that you are SHOUTING on forums 8O


----------



## KingJohn (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks very much for your reply, sorry about the capitals, not been on a forum before, excuse my ignorance, but thankyou once again for your help, if you find one that is not to far from Lancashire ie upto 60 or so miles we would love to go and look at it, being that we have not been able to see one yet. 

Many thanks once again


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't worry about the capitals John. You didn't know - it's as simple as that. :wink: 

Welcome to the forum. Somebody will know of a local dealer who carries that marque, so good luck with your search.

Don't be in too much of a hurry - there's plenty of vans out there, and we are just approaching the dog-end of the year for dealers, and private sellers.

Dave


----------

